# imac G5 and Wannadoo



## paulehw (Jan 11, 2005)

I would be grateful if any one knows how to connect the above. Wannadoo tell me you can connect but that they do not support the connection. They have given me the settings but ask for a PPPoA when I only have a PPPoE (Whatever that is!) Can anyone help?

I have purchased a wireless DSL modem which gets recognised but I cant get it to link.

Paul


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Paul, first welcome! And sorry for not responding sooner. But, I'm not that familiar w/ Wannadoo. But, I think that the problem is that Wannadoo, as you say, needs PPPoA, but you evidently only have PPPoE. I believe that the prob may be w/ your modem.

Do you mind if I ask where you are located? US, UK, Europe? I would wager that the latter, but I'm not that much of betting man, esp. at this hour of the day... 

Some refs that you might want to check out:
http://www.dslreports.com/
and
http://home.swiftdsl.com.au/~speed/misc/index.php?content=2
Instructions from this point on apply to pre-4.2 firmware, if your modem has 4.2 or later firmware, replace the ppp command with pppoa and the pppoa interface with pppoa_pppoa. For example, to detach the interface in 4.2 firmware, type pppoa ifdetach intf=pppoa_pppoa instead of ppp ifdetach intf=pppoa.
and
http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/dsl.htm
PPPoE: If you have a DSL connection, chances are you'll need to wrestle with PPPoE as part of your sharing setup process. Go to this page for more info.
PPPoA: You may be one of the lucky few whose BSP uses this protocol. If you're also using a 3Com Dual Link ADSL modem, then you'll definitely want to read Brian Barrera's story! There are only a few routers that will handle this protocol. The 2Wire 1500C & CW are two of them. [Thnx Eric!]
and
http://www.carricksolutions.com/pppoe/
Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet is a proposal specifying how a host personal computer (PC) interacts with a broadband modem (i.e. xDSL, cable, wireless, etc) to achieve access to the growing number of High speed data networks. Relying on two widely accepted standards, Ethernet and the point-to-point protocol (PPP), the PPPoE implementation requires virtually no more knowledge on the part of the end user other than that required for standard Dial up Internet access. In addition, PPPoE requires no major changes in the operational model for Internet Service Providers (ISPs) and carriers. [this paragraph seems contradictory to your delima tho'! ]
and
http://www.carricksolutions.com/pppoe/macosxpppoe.php
1. How do I configure PPPoE is OS X, 10.1, and 10.2? 
2. How do you set the PPPoE options in OS X & 10.1? 
3. How do I adjust the MTU value in OS X PPPoE?
and
http://www.speedtouch.com/pdf/510/st510_white.pdf
and
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/internetaccessbestuses/l/aa080501a.htm
PPPoE stands for Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. PPPoE has become a favorite technology of broadband Internet service providers, who use it to save time and money. DSL and cable modem subscribers, on the other hand, have reason to be less enthusiastic about PPPoE.
and, if you feel quite robust about your code writing... 
http://sandra.firenze.net/pppoa-driver-user-guide.html

Hope at least one of these sources can help ya...


----------



## paulehw (Jan 11, 2005)

Firstly, in answer to your question, I am in the UK and, secondly, many thanks for your response. I will give the links and your suggestions a shot and let you know the outcome.

I have a speedtouch r330 and have downloaded sum drivers from their site but still no joy! The unit is flashing that it is not installed properly. I purchased another [wireless] router (the details escape me at present) under the advice of Wannadoo and while this connects it does not seem to want to communicate!

I will let you know the outcome shortly!

Again, many thanks for the detailed response.


----------

